
Why Google+ Failed – “Deep flaws embedded in it from the start” - chdaniel
https://onezero.medium.com/why-google-failed-4b9db05b973b
======
barnabask
Top highlight: "When the execs are extremely smart people making ten times
what you do, there’s a tendency to give them the benefit of the doubt." So
true. Even with concrete data to back up an unpopular opinion, one tends to
second-guess themselves with wealthy executives. There are political
ramifications too.

